# Is Retirement all it's cracked up to be?



## KeithChesterfield

I've finally retired from gainful employment and have now joined the legion of retired gentlefolk.

The last of my dog walking clients went into a Care Home last weekend, her dog has been rehoused, and my paid dog walking days are behind me after 15 years of pleasurable and profitable employment.

It's been a quiet day today - two grandchildren taken to school and soon to be collected and fed before the parents take them to their home, read the paper, three walks with my dog, it's perishing cold outside and occasionally raining, I've been flicking around web sites and forums for a few hours, sod all worth watching on the box, jacket potato to go in the oven soon for the evening meal and the day isn't half dragging!

Beside reading and posting on this, and other, forums – what do you do on a day like today?

Do I need to buy a shed?


----------



## dhutchy

Congratulations Keith i am really envious of you and all the other b*ggers on here posting from sunny climes who have retired :wink: enjoy it you deserve it, my advice get out in the van as much as you can .Retirement is a pipe dream for me now so enjoy it a bit for me as well :wink:


----------



## Zebedee

I found retirement hard going at first Keith.

But I had it pretty well sorted by lunchtime! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jimblob44

As someone who had early retirement kinda forced on them (ill health) I wish I was back working.

My days are still somewhat busy as I am my wifes carer so most shopping duties and hoovering and such like are down to me, our dog is so small that I can get away with one walk a day, the rest of the time he hares around the garden barking at the postie or passers by.
When I feel up to it I may go and work on my van and am now seriously gearing up to selling unwanted stuff on ebay again.

If I can get my illness under control I would love to get back to some sort of paid employment again, at least in the short term to boost the piggy bank again :lol: 

Unless you have a good pension retirement is not all it is cracked up to be but it does have the bonus of pulling the covers back over your head on a cold morning


----------



## rayrecrok

I wish folk would stop mentioning that four letter word, I find it offensive.. I get shudders down my spine at the thought of it...

Anyway I haven't got time for anything like "that" four letter word.


Ray.


----------



## dhutchy

I will probably work a few days a week after retirement age,Sue has already put my name down for an allotment because she doesn't want me getting under her feet :? People who know me and have worked with me say that i would never retire anyway because i am too manic :roll: i would love to give it a go though :lol:


----------



## 113016

Yes 8) 
We find, that we go away less. but for much longer periods.
We spend, about the same amount of money on fuel, for a 10 week trundle to the Med, as we did for a 2 week dash.
We now have the time to savour and enjoy and as we generally BBQ and cook in. Our eating costs are roughly, the same, where ever we are, so value for money has most certainly increased  
So Yes again


----------



## listerdiesel

We carried on working, partly as our sons wouldn't carry on if we weren't running the business, but also simply for the income stream.

Three small pensions we had were screwed nicely by Gordon Brown, so although we could live on what we get plus the state pension, it is much more comfortable working and getting on with sorting out the Mercedes.

TV and Internet can't keep me amused for more than a couple of hours, so most evenings I am out in the Mercedes with the lights and heater on   

Peter


----------



## dhutchy

Cheers Ray i have three letter word to go with a four letter word for you and it is off :wink:


----------



## nicholsong

Keith

Apart from reading the papers on-line and the forums as usual, I have spent a lot of the last few days researching a holiday on La Gomera, Canaries - finally booked the house at 0900 and then other half booked flights - all done by 1300. Then started research for car hire.

Haven't had time for a snack yet.

And I have not started the ironing(my responsibility most weeks - she hates it)

Have you got another half? Working?

When I was single I did go n working but only on the days I wanted - driving for government, travel company and agencies. It kept me off the street and out of the pub - well some days.

If not, plan more MH trips away - finance permitting, although I reckon the only additional cost of being away is diesel and ferry fares, but then we wild camp - food, booze and heating are what we would spend at home; even our phone and internet access is free throughout EU for our £28 monthly, which Basia uses for business anyway.

Just some thoughts.

Geoff


----------



## bigtree

I took a redundancy/early retirement package almost 6 years ago due to critical illness,after op. and recuperation i'm still around.After a couple of years of kicking about on my motorbike and mountain bike I bought Orville and set out to see some MotoGP's,leaving my wife still working. :wink: We saw each other every 2 weeks between her flying out or me coming home,that continued for 2 years until she quit last year and we went away together for a few months.To get back to your question though it was fun to start with but all my mates were and still are working so got a bit boring before I started touring.Stay at home over the Winter due to several hospital appointments and 2 cats,been wet windy and cold up here for weeks so a bit bored just now.


----------



## coppo

I,ve met a few who long for retirement and then when it comes after a few months wish they were back at work again.

Paul.


----------



## rayrecrok

> "coppo"]I,ve met a few who long for retirement and then when it comes after a few months wish they were back at work again.
> 
> Paul.


I know what you mean, sat here in my t shirt having a drinky poo in the warm Spanish sun, waiting till the end of the month to get some Portuguese sun..

God it's hard work.....

Ray.


----------



## EJB

When we retired and changed to a MH we promised a trip every month.......... which we did for a few years.

We have a few interests that keep us occupied.....in fact it's so time consuming that we have only been away for two holidays this year!

Realising the stupidity of our situation we will be back to 'every month' next year because time is moving on :roll: :wink:


----------



## H1-GBV

Retirement is what you make of it. We both worked in the same school and had 13 weeks holidays, although we never got away for that anything like that length of time. When we retired our daughters gave us grandchildren and we enjoyed helping them to look after them.

Then they returned to work and we had a full time job with only 4 weeks holiday IF the girls co-ordinated their holidays, which wasn't always possible.

Now those children are at nursery BUT our son has a given us a grandson and we will be "working" again from March. That will only be 1day per week BUT 6days of freedom doesn't really allow us to do much.

SO: gardening, walking, bus-trips (with our passes), lazy days, reading, wasting times on internet forums, museum visits.

One day I might be able to get 3months in the sunshine assuming my licence doesn't get rescinded, our health stays OK and the van keeps running  Gordon


----------



## 747

I retired early as I developed an allergy. It was to Construction Site Health and Safety Officers. :lol: 

Our mornings are taken up by walking the Dogs. After that I just potter about and sometimes plan trips in the van. Winter evenings now drag as the TV is utter rubbish but apart from that it is wundebar.

The best bit is not having to spend the working day with people you don't like. That is probably why Pensioners come across as grumpy, it's because they are free to speak their minds.


----------



## bognormike

while only part-time retired (!), I find that i can disappear in the MH easier, although doing it singly is a bind. Having said that, I'm at Bristol CC site at the moment, and have met up with friends here, only wish the weather was better!!

I've become a National Trust volunteer, and I do 1 day a week at Petworth House; it's one of their more interesting places, but there are loads of places all over the country. It's a nice way to get out for a day a week, as and when I schedule it - if I want to go away, I just tell them I'm not doing those days. 

I'm being badgered by a friend to join the local U3A group, but not so sure about that :roll:


----------



## lifestyle

Semi retired at 50.to 3 days a week after my first wife died after 33 years together.Vowed that there was more to life than working.Met my present wife who was a teacher,so spent all the school holidays touring France.
Both been fully retired for over 5 years and love every minute of it.
We spend 3/4 months each year touring europe.

There are guys in my local who would love to do what we do,but cannot ever see themselves packing up work.
Now when you get to our age 66/62 ,you bump into someone in the street ,who will say "Did you hear so and so has died "
We consider ourselves fortunate enough to be able to afford our lifestyle.

I can always remember when working in the motor industry,presenting someone with a garden spade or a clock "who wants a clock when you retire"and asking them what their plans were " Oh i will be painting all the rooms in the house .

If you going to retire ,do something you enjoy doing which will take up a few hours of your day.If you are going to sit around all day ,you may as well keep on working.
To sum it all up....I love retirement
  
Les


----------



## cabby

Funny you should mention that group, a friend of mine who is now a widower, keeps on about it as well.Will start a fresh thread.

cabby


----------



## bigtree

I don't miss my previous work and as we have several rental properties that gives me a bit of work and enough money to do anything I feel like doing.


----------



## daffodil

To answer your strap line ,

It depends what you mean by retirement, if all it entails is the working for money, then Find another load of clients as you sound as miserable as sin 

but if you mean going to your grave as a screaming, burning, campervan through the gates of hell, then use your camper more and let your kids sort their own kids lives out and just ENJOY YOURSELF 

Go on you know it makes sense

Daffodil the ORACLE :lol: :lol:


----------



## tony50

KeithChesterfield said:


> I've finally retired from gainful employment and have now joined the legion of retired gentlefolk.
> 
> The last of my dog walking clients went into a Care Home last weekend, her dog has been rehoused, and my paid dog walking days are behind me after 15 years of pleasurable and profitable
> 
> Beside reading and posting on this, and other, forums - what do you do on a day like today?
> 
> Do I need to buy a shed?


We retired when I was 59, don't play golf etc. but, after working 10 to 12 hours a day callouts any time day or night I can honestly say I have not missed or been bored a single day, mind you I have a large garden, go on holiday and have been renovating my sons bungalow and building a sea wall , making gates to seal the sea out (hopefully), so always keeping fairly busy but the real beauty about retirement is my wife and I spend more time doing what we want when we want. there is so much to keep you occupied out there, such as charity work ,town/parish councillor, play bowls , walking , loads of hobbies all if you so want to not get bored, it is an effort I know to do some thing different, retirement is a life style change , Good Luck.

Tony A


----------



## dalspa

EJB - you need to steady up, only managed to fit in two holidays this year. It's only the 13th January. That's retirement for you :lol: 

DavidL


----------



## nicholsong

Further to my earlier post, I would probably have carried on doing a few days a month were we in UK, but only because we cannot go long-term touring, because of Basia's Mother(93) who gets a bit lonely - friends/neighbours dying off etc.

We can manage 3 weeks at a time away, because we have a very nice lady who comes 3 times a week to be a 'companion' to Mother and walk/talk/shop.

More distant trips involve parking the MH and flying back.

I note that several posters have said their retirement is restricted by the younger generations, but so far it seems that, at age 72, I am the only one restricted by an older generation - probably my own fault for 'cradle-snatching' Basia :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Quote daffodil – 'find another load of clients'

Hells bells, give me a break!

I'm 73 and been working full time since I left school at 16.

I'm asking what others do – not applying for a job!


----------



## nicholsong

bigtree said:


> I don't miss my previous work and as we have several rental properties that gives me a bit of work and enough money to do anything I feel like doing.


I still miss flying - but not the employers (especially BA):roll:

I should explain: it was not a 'Whey-Hey I have got an aircraft under my arse' feeling.

It was the sheer professionalism and dedication of all connected to Aviation; from the designers, manufacturers, engineers, training staff, pilots and cabin crew. Very few who did not live up to standard.   

Geoff


----------



## richardjames

KeithChesterfield said:


> I've finally retired from gainful employment and have now joined the legion of retired gentlefolk.
> 
> The last of my dog walking clients went into a Care Home last weekend, her dog has been rehoused, and my paid dog walking days are behind me after 15 years of pleasurable and profitable employment.
> 
> It's been a quiet day today - two grandchildren taken to school and soon to be collected and fed before the parents take them to their home, read the paper, three walks with my dog, it's perishing cold outside and occasionally raining, I've been flicking around web sites and forums for a few hours, sod all worth watching on the box, jacket potato to go in the oven soon for the evening meal and the day isn't half dragging!
> 
> Beside reading and posting on this, and other, forums - what do you do on a day like today?
> 
> Do I need to buy a shed?


I went back to work - was dying with boredom :roll:


----------



## bigtree

I should have said something similar to Geoff as it was more my employers that I got sick of,longer working hours and horrendous shifts.One weekend off in 7 and having to pick up other trades instead of just doing my own.


----------



## Mrplodd

I retired from the Police at 51. I dIdnt really want to BUT I was entitled to my pension as I had done the requisite 30 years and it seemed plain stupid to keep doing shift work for what would have been, in effect half pay! If I worked I would get 100% salary, if I retired I would get 50% as pension. Now DONT start on about my pension, yes it is a good one, but I paid 11.5% of my salary over 30 years to get it (that's a BIG chunk out of the salary) I made the choice to join the Police and do shift work and everything else that went with it. That choice was open to everyone else, yet they chose not to go down that route. 

Anyway to get back on subject. After a few months of retirement I suddenly realised that I was spending my evenings trying to work out how to waste the following day!!! I took up woodturning as a hobby, thoroughly enjoyed it but it's NOT an 8 hrs a day 5 days a week hobby. So I then went and did a bit of Hospital car driving, it got me out and I met a few nice people (and a lot of ungrateful spongers who felt they were entitled to everything under the sun for free) So after I felt I had enough of the spongers I did a bit of coach driving, yaaaaaawn!!! No mental stimulation at all. So I now work for the County Council 4 days a week 11 months of the year. That provides me with a bit of extra dosh to indulge my MH hobby. I could certainly survive without my current job, but it would cramp my travelling somewhat.

I think the important thing is to make sure that whatever you decide to do (or not do) provides you with mental stimulation and gets you out and about meeting others. There are all sorts of organisations in your town who would be grateful for an hour or two's voluntary assistance. New people, new friends, new challenges !!!!

Andy


----------



## Spacerunner

I worked bloody hard in a job I hated and retirement couldn't come quick enough.

Has retirement lived up to expectations.....you bet!!!

At home I aim to complete one chore a day....and struggled with that.
We're awat at the moment escaping the British winter, got fed up with the semi-hibernation each year.
I'm now living the life style I could only have dreamed of 8 years ago.
I get up when my body wants and go to bed the same. Beats 0500 rising and collapsing into bed at 2200 totally exhausted ant too knackered even to eat.

Retirement.....everyone should have it!!


----------



## daffodil

KeithChesterfield said:


> Quote daffodil - 'find another load of clients'
> 
> Hells bells, give me a break!
> 
> I'm 73 and been working full time since I left school at 16.
> 
> I'm asking what others do - not applying for a job!


Good job too Keith,

because hell would freeze over before I gave you a job :lol: :lol:

I mean look at your avatar you big LUSH :wink: :lol: :lol:

Mind you are no doubt a CORKING fellow with plenty of BOTTLE (see what I did there )


----------



## bigtree

Hey Ploddy, My wife also does woodturning,she really enjoys it.The only problem is the house is filling up with all the things she makes.


----------



## peribro

What a good thread! It makes a change from the usual UKIP, flat battery, towing threads! 

I retired 5 years ago at 57 because I couldn't see the point (or need) of working any more. I'm fortunate that I was able to do that but I've had the most enjoyable 5 years of my life since then. We go on holiday when we want, we are fit, our children are just about off our hands and I no longer get up at 5.30am and get home at 8.00pm. It took my wife a little while to get used to me being at home but I have a study (with TV, music etc) where I spend a fair bit of time when not doing other things. When not away I walk the dogs, have a large garden to maintain and do a little bit of part time work as well. I really cannot remember the last time that I managed to read the daily newspaper from start to finish!

No regrets from me whatsoever but I'm fortunate that I have financial security and good health - hope it all lasts!

Edited to add a PS:

The OP asked what to do on a (weather) day like today - I have a list of wet weather things to do that have included ripping all my CD's, copying all my photos onto my computer, converting all my LP's into MP3's etc etc. I drew up the list 5 years ago and am only a third through it!


----------



## daffodil

Keith,

Peribro has just given you a great idea ,grasp it with both hands ,become a pollster for ukip that will send you mad but busy :wink:


----------



## aldra

I still miss work

The companionship, the use of my brain

But really that's my fault I should have found a voluntary job by now

I didn't 
And now the family are filling the excess time

But it's not the same

They are all lovely

So meanwhile Ill just annoy you lot

Aldra


----------



## rugbyken

Been semi retired for almost 5 yrs people always say how did I find time to work and it's true, You just relax and let time takes its course if a job takes an hour or a day no big deal, 
I'm 65 next month so looking at full retirement but luckily my work life balance is in a good place at the moment so may continue its great to have the option in the back of your mind to just say ******** and walk away calms the mind beautifully,
Our son and grandson lived with us for the last couple of years it was great but now they are buying their own place we are clearing out ready to downside that looks as though it could be a long job we have been here 28 yrs so lots of clutter , then gonna be looking at downsizing and getting out in the van .


----------



## JohnandChristine

I had a pretty stressful management career that spat me out 12 years ago due to 'restructuring ' of several businesses in the same group. I don't like Americans but they sure do some generous goodbye packages.
Too young to stop work at 54, I took a job as a lockkeeper on the lovely River Thames.
What a contrast ! and a great way to gradually wind down from stressful work.
Ill health made me take full retirement 3 years ago and I haven't been idle since.
I play tennis a lot, I took up .... ahem... well '' traditional male dancing with silly costumes, sticks , hankies and an awful lot of ale '' 
I joined a steam preservation railway and did one day a week there.
I had a couple of classic cars which were fun but have now gone.
And we now have a lovely grandaughter just round the corner, and another on the way.
We like partying, dress young, think young, and belong to the village society which organises monthly social events.
With our best friends we set up a tribute group and now do gigs for weddings and private parties, and the rehearsing takes up a lot of curry and wine evenings.
We go away on cheap holidays, cruises, and after all that we try to fit in as much motorhoming as we can.

Work is long forgotten and the rush hour / school run is a pleasure to avoid.

You have to get out and do things, too many of my friends and associates have departed this planet, and I have no plans to join them yet.

John


----------



## aldra

I really wish I could downsize

But I so love this house, the kids, grandkids love it

We have been here for 25+ years

I worry so much about being left alone in this big house

Albert says it's all right

But is it??

I can't cope with the garden hedges

The ivy covered walls

But, the memories of 6 kids

And Albert , he was such a great dad, and an even better granddad

And I look at my over large family 
Including partners

And I think

Maybe

But I hope HE will still be here

To sort them all out

Aldra


----------



## Hawcara

What about expenditure, is it more or less expensive to retire than to work?


----------



## daffodil

Hawcara said:


> What about expenditure, is it more or less expensive to retire than to work?


I would think if you commute by train at your own expense then it could well be cheaper to be retired and get about with your travel pass, Off peak obviously but it is a good point Hawcara


----------



## wp1234

coppo said:


> I,ve met a few who long for retirement and then when it comes after a few months wish they were back at work again.
> 
> Paul.


Depends on the job you have I guess ... I can't wait although I would love to carry on in a job that has no real responsibility and I can pick my hours ... Dream on !!!!


----------



## brockley

aldra said:


> I still miss work
> 
> The companionship, the use of my brain
> 
> But really that's my fault I should have found a voluntary job by now
> 
> I didn't
> And now the family are filling the excess time
> 
> But it's not the same
> 
> They are all lovely
> 
> So meanwhile Ill just annoy you lot
> 
> Aldra


Approaching your position, we moved into a larger town house with no garden. Then got an allotment three minutes walk away. It saved my life and gave me something to work on to develop for our retirement which might be in two or there years or tomorrow (based on the way I feel right now).

Have you thought about advertising your space as an allotment and getting someone else to do the work, payment could be produce!


----------



## BeeSea

nicholsong said:


> It was the sheer professionalism and dedication of all connected to Aviation; from the designers, manufacturers, engineers, training staff, pilots and cabin crew. Very few who did not live up to standard.
> 
> Geoff


I hear you Geoff, I'm on the verge of retiring from 4 decades as an Air Traffic Controller (31 shifts to go!) I am going to miss the industry, the comradery and the professionalism. As an av-nerd it's been a joy. I won't miss the roster, the alarm clock and the occasional stress...

After Easter, we are returning to Olde Blighty and start tyre kicking MH's with the view to doing 6 months in UK/EU and 6 months back here in Oz 

Still don't know what I'll do when I grow up.....

Brendon


----------



## Tucano

Interesting post,

Surely it all depends on your personal circumstances as well as your age does it not, take me for example, anywhere :lol: 

My wife and I had the dream to retire buy a van and drive off over the horizon, she became ill so we bought a van quickly and did as much as we could in the time she had left which was 20 months, 5 weeks after her death I returned to work and I then retired at 67.

Kay died 7 years ago. 3 years ago I met a lady and we bought a house together in May 2014, she decided it isn't going to work so she has bought another place and as I am writing this she is packing 8O 
She loves the motorhoming idea just not me :lol: so I have re-retired and returned to my old job again, I enjoy the work enjoy the friends there and the extra cash will enable me to buy her share of the house so I can continue living in it.

God I hardly have time to be bored and I do enjoy getting up at 5-10 to go to work, feel as though I am back in the real world again. Don't know what I will do when I retire again in September 2016 :roll: 

Now if I knew a lady who REALLY wanted to drive of over the horizon in a motorhome :roll: 

Norman.


----------



## bigtree

Hawcara said:


> What about expenditure, is it more or less expensive to retire than to work?


Less expensive,we still run 2 cars,2 bikes and I have just bought a small boat to go fishing and scooting about.We were away for nearly 5 months last year in the van,life's great and planning this years trips.


----------



## Landyman

I worked for over 30 yrs as a retail manager for a national retailer. The job seemed to get more and more pressurised and when you see colleagues almost half your age having nervous breakdowns it makes you think that it's time to get out.
We had a financial advisor put together some figures from our pension projections, we both had work pensions that we had paid into for years, and we worked out that we should just about be able to manage.
So, at 55 I bit the bullet and resigned while my wife worked part time from home.
It was the best decision that I have ever made.
When I left work I was asked what I would do to fill the time and I replied that I had shelves full of books that needed reading....after 15 years most of them are still unread.

I got involved with projects in our village, working with the parish council to produce a Parish Plan and a Design Statement, spent time learning more about computers, helped the District Council at election time and managed to travel a fair bit.
After moving to Suffolk we have again been working with the Parish Council, have worked as volunteers with Vulcan to the Sky at airshows all over the country through the summer, started a local history society and co-authored its first book and built a couple of websites.
Between all that we manage to spend about 3 months of the year in the M/H.
Bored??? Not on your nelly.  
Oh, one other thing that someone asked about in this thread, finance.
With the lump sums we got on taking our work pensions we paid off the little that was left of our mortgage. With so many of the work costs gone and no NI contributions or debts to pay we have never been so well off financially in all the years we have been married.

It's a great life.

Richard.


----------



## Jamsieboy

One word in reply to OP

YES


----------



## Jimblob44

This is one of the more interesting threads.
I am so envious of everyone who has the "get up and go" attitude and can fill their time with community projects and group persuits within their communities, I can really see that retirement for them was an opportunity to "get busy" living a more fulfilled life, the rewards are self evident.

My idea when I had to retire was to buy my MH and sneak away for wee breaks with the Daughter of Darkness (My other half) to quiet sites where I could hide away and relax.
I suffer from terminal shyness and and at the grand old age of 53 I have only one person I can call a true friend outside of my own family. I can only day dream of joining in or going on a rally because I know it will never happen. The thought of being in a gathering literally makes me ill and it even made miss my twin brothers wedding, posting here and other forums is the closest I get to socialising these days.

So if you ever do see an overweight Scotsman with a beard sitting beside an old euramobil with his head in a book don't be offended if he hides at the first sign of friendliness


----------



## gaspode

The biggest problem with retirement is that you don't get to do it until you're getting past your best. Retirement should really start at 25 when you've still got the good health, energy and enthusiasm to make the most of it.

There are Lots of DIY things I like to do but most of them leave me exhausted and aching all over after a full day of effort, everything takes twice as long as it used to - but there again, I don't start until after lunch most days. :wink:


----------



## PeteFarnell

If you have the good fortune to have good health then retirement presents a wonderful opportunity to do so many things. The big difference is that you get to work to your own schedule at your own pace, not at someone else's!
The range of interests reported in this thread shows what is possible.
For me, retirement at 59 has given me the chance to "live my dream" as a mountain rescue search dog handler I can now attend mid week searches without having to negotiate with management for my release.
I walked out of the office door after 37 years and haven't given the old job a second thought, far to busy for that!
Must go and start packing now, off to the lakes this afternoon for 4 days of search dog training and assessment.
Retirement? It's great!


----------



## salomon

I spent most of my working life planning retirement . I retired aged 44.
I have no idea how I ever had time for a job.
We have dogs which we couldnt have when working.
We have a huge garden.
I have learned to ski properly.
I am learning Spanish.
I have started sewing and embriodery.
Yoga is on my list of learns.
I have a million books to read but never have time.

And we have a mororhome too  

The number of skills I would love to learn are endless. There are so many resources these days. It is amazing how many unlikely things are interesting. 

I love being retired


----------



## daffodil

I retired (I.E stopped working for wages) 12 yrs ago at the age of 52 ,

Since then I have moved to France and bought and renovated two houses and sold them, before using that money to convert a huge 200 yrs old barn into my New house and a shop for my Brocante (that is the last one) Especially after having a stent fitted 7 yrs ago for the old ticker

I have now bought a camper and we go out quite a lot exploring the countryside ,also staying away for up to 3 days at a time ,

I only open the Brocante Thursday to Sunday I am thinking of changing that to just Sat/Sun so we can have more time in the van 

I have had all sorts of TOYS in the past cars, bikes, guns ,all the usual but I have never had as much enjoyment as I have touring around in the Daffodil with my Linda and Jolie the dog 

Ps A side issue with the Brocante is its a never ending learning experiance as the whole subject is so huge and interesting 

HAPPY DAYS


----------



## dovtrams

Yes.

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Congratulations on your retirement.

How it goes depends largely on your health and bank balance, we're a long way from rich and far from being healthy, but we manage ok, we try to do at least three trips of five weeks or so a year, in between there is the house and Garden, YAWN, plenty to do on the different forums, I like tv too, I find retirement mentioned suits me fine, work is for those with no imagination


----------



## aldra

Well the bank balance is fine

I didn't expect albert to have Melonoma and prostate cancer

I'm trying to look forward

But finding it difficult

It's sort of pieces at a time

Aldra


----------



## coppo

aldra said:


> Well the bank balance is fine
> 
> I didn't expect albert to have Melonoma and prostate cancer
> 
> I'm trying to look forward
> 
> But finding it difficult
> 
> It's sort of pieces at a time
> 
> Aldra


Yes its mot all about balancing the books Sandra, health is the most important thing.

Best wishes to Albert and my thoughts and prayers for a good recovery for him.

Paul.


----------



## alexblack13

Work!!! It's a 4 letter word!

:lol: :lol: 

Alex B ...


----------



## aldra

Hey there Paul

My love

Who knows


We might go on for a good few years yet
One thing is certain


We can't die young


Sandra


----------



## wp1234

salomon said:


> I retired aged 44


Wow .. Did you ever work ? Jealous or what


----------



## georgiemac

try this - www.menssheds.org.uk


----------



## wp1234

georgiemac said:


> try this - www.menssheds.org.uk


My life is complete .


----------



## celticspirit

We sold out business in February 2005 , retired at the age of 47. Travelled ever since,sailed across the Atlantic twice from Gran Canaries to St Lucia, sailed the Grenadine islands travelled around South Africa,sailed from Antigua to Cuba ,visiting St Martin's,BVI,Dominican Republic,Haiti and Jamaica along the way. Back packed around Cuba twice, Sailed from Plymouth to Malta ,visiting,Portugal ,Spain,The Balearics,Sardinia ,Scilily on the way. 
Brought a motorhome and toured over the Last four years to France,Spain ,Portugal,Morocco,Holland, Germany,Sweden,Finland,Norway,Poland,Belgium,Luxembourg.
We look.forward to doing as much in the next 10 years !!!!
YOLO !


----------



## nickoff

I turned 65 last April and was seriously thinking of retirement. On my last day of work the big boss came to see me and asked me what my plans were. He made it clear that he didn't want me to pack it in and asked if we could come to some arrangement. Because the missus has got to work until 2017 to be able to draw her state pension I didn't really fancy being at home on my own day after day. I put it to the boss that I would be willing to work a 3 day week, Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday. He jumped at it saying 3 days are better than none. 
To be honest it suits me down to the ground. A 4 day weekend to do odd jobs, go for a blast on the motorbike etc. Plus a bit of extra pocket money. For me it's just about the perfect setup  I've found I enjoy work much more than when I "had" to go. They let me take as many holidays as I like whenever I like. Love it.

Nick.


----------



## Gailey

This thread is a really interesting read...and really quite uplifting.

I'm 50 later this year, and Andy and I have a daughter (18) living at home and mid way through college.

I am a director of a legal firm, and the future of our company hangs very much in the balance (along with many similar firms dealing primarily in criminal legal aid work), dependant on the outcome of legal proceedings against the government intent on dismantling the criminal justice system whatever the cost. This is a long fought battle likely to reach a conclusion within the next week, and I read your comments with it uppermost in my mind that I may be forcibly retired before the end of the summer. 

Thoughts in my mind are focussed on how we will survive financially, as Andy is working for himself too now having been made redundant several years ago when the construction industry fell into decline....once we can get over that hurdle, I'd love to just go touring....even thought of trying to persuade our daughter to take a year out and come with us - she's still a bit young to leave at home I think


----------



## jiwawa

Is Retirement all it's cracked up to be? Absolutely!

Our 2 years of full-timing has stuttered to an end due to ill health - though we haven't given up hope of resuming at a later date.

But it just emphasises that you should _do it while you can_.


----------



## JohnandChristine

georgiemac said:


> try this - www.menssheds.org.uk


Thanks for the link, I just found a new one opening in our area,

john


----------



## Camdoon

24 months ago I was involuntarily shunted into a different job and then last April was told my post was going in April this year. After the initial surprise, as I could retire next month, did the figures then this was ideal as I was going to work for only another couple of years past this. In effect I have been doing virtually nothing since then.
Late in December they rescinded this and want to put me back working for the boss who shunted me in the first place.
Having changed vans, car insurance and cars, internet, phones, re-arranged pensions etc was looking forward to April.
Got a meeting in the next week but not a happy bunny. Tempted to walk but fizzing about being messed about in such a way. Hopefully more redundancies will come up this year.


----------



## 747

One of the best threads on MHF for a long time and shows the variation in lifestyles and aspirations of members.  

Affordability seems to be a big influence on retirement activity plus the urge to travel independently instead of with an organised group. This is where Motorhomes are ideal.


----------



## salomon

wp1234 said:


> salomon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I retired aged 44
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow .. Did you ever work ? Jealous or what
Click to expand...

Yes. For 20 odd years. Always with an eye to earning as much money as possible so I could stop as young as possble.
I didnt buy any fast cars and didnt have any kids, both of which helped.

I know so many ex colleagues who can easily afford not to work but carry on because that is what their life is. Its almost like work defines them. I genuinely dont understand this. There are a million and one things in this world to see and do and learn and get involved with. You can discover new things and broaden horizons at any age..thats part of what motorhoming is about too.


----------



## DABurleigh

I retired at 58 just 9 months ago. Loved every minute and not bored for a second.

I always enjoyed work, just that given the choice I would always prefer to do something else with my time.

Dave


----------



## nicholsong

'Work' is a bit like death- in the well-worn saying

"I am not afraid of it but just do not want to be there when it happens"


I think the only really hard work I did was studying in my spare time, after playing with aeroplanes and later playing at planning bits of airports so that aircraft did not run into too many of our buildings - or each other  :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## peejay

We both took the plunge about 4 years ago and went early at 54yrs young. We had both had enough with our jobs and don't miss them one bit. The last year was the worst wishing away the days, in fact we both pulled sickies and went a few weeks early. :roll:

We have always worked since leaving school and both saved hard from an early age for retirement day, also children never came along for us which allowed us to save a few bob more.

Quite fortunate as I have 2 pensions (1 x RAF & 1 x MOD) and Judy has a good Nurses pension and of course we've also got 2 x state pensions if we make it to 66. 

We both absolutely love it and as everyone says, don't have enough hours in the day.
Our main interest is touring, but now tend to go away for months on end rather than weeks.

Wouldn't have it any other way.  

Pete


----------



## icer

Like Solomon I too retired early age 43, I took an early redundancy package after working for 25 years with same company with an option to take my pension from age 50 if I wanted to.

Worked and reworked figures and thought that it would be possible financally but was unsure as whether I might get under my wifes feet so to speak. I could always get a job if that were the case but all was good. I had income from some rental properties and my house was mortgage free, 2 children aged at the time 3 and 11.

Took the kids on a 6 week summer holiday and was more than a little surprised to hear complaints about missing friends etc. Gradually reduced over the years to a maximum of 4 weeks in one go so less complaints.

I had lots to do at home plus a large garden (1 Acre) and seemed forever busy.

I do not know if I would have got bored because after 3 years I bought an old house circa 1600 that required a massive amount of TLC we figured that it would be a 10 year project and it was.

Probably the main issue that I had was although we had a motorhome sat outside and could in theory go away anytime, we were restricted with children's schooling.

To update 1 child has flown and the 2nd in last year of Uni. Garden has increased to 4 acres and we have a huge vegetable plot so that we are almost self sufficient, house is like 4th bridge a never ending cycle of repairs /repaints.

Now go away early spring and late summer for 6 weeks each time. We have found over the years that the cost of the holiday is almost same as staying at home.
This is a good balance between house/garden to holiday. 

To be honest we did consider when the youngest went to Uni whether we should sell up buy a smaller house but we did wonder what we would do with our time, and having spent so much time and energy not to mention money on the house we felt that we owed it to ourselves to enjoy it.

Sorry about the essay but it is a different angle to a lot of people.

I have always been grateful that I took this course of action and did not take another job. It was not always easy and at first the belt was tightened severely but as time went on it improved and we are now comfortable.

I suppose one of the weirdest things was to explain to others why you were not working.,not on benefits and still able to feed, and clothe your family and go on holidays.

Ian


----------



## DABurleigh

It was the appalling extent to which work is taxed in this country that made me chuck it in. The total marginal tax rate meant it wasn't worth the hassle of working when I had a decent pension amassed since graduating.

This graph merely shows the income and employee national insurance taxation. Now in your mind add another 13.8% to these levels above the threshold, representing the employer NI contribution that is invisible to you. Then think what ADDITIONAL tax you pay on the money you are privileged to take home AFTER these deductions, for example 20% VAT on most purchases, but 71% taxation on fuel.

I guess all those worthy causes the Government needs to spend money on means they have to get it from some poor suckers somewhere. I'd had enough of it. 

As soon as I stopped work my average income tax rate dropped like a stone, no National Insurance to pay, no pension contributions, no commuting costs of rail travel or fuel & wear & tear on car, no second car needed, no incidental costs of working (convenient coffees, sandwiches), etc. 

Life is good.

Dave


----------



## peejay

A little {offtopic} but liking the look of the retirement van Dave.  

Pete


----------



## DABurleigh

A lot of people think they can't afford it but some of my colleagues insist their disposable income increased once they retired, such did work and all that entails suck earnings dry.

I'd say if you wait until you're sure you can afford it you've already missed out on some great years of your life you'll never have a chance of getting back. What's the worst that can happen - you find something different to top-up your funds for a while? 

If you don't know how you'll fill your time that is the saddest thing of all and I can't help :-( I was 12 years old last time I remember being bored.

Dave


----------



## Easyriders

We got our Mh the first week of retirement, and have never looked back!

We now spend half of the year abroad. Unlike many, we mostly stay home in the winter, though. This is partly because we like to walk, swim, and generally spend most of our time outdoors, rather than in a MH - even southern Europe is not always warm and dry in the winter.

We did try one winter away, and one summer in the uk - and both were wet!

We don't have a problem with retirement, whether at home or away. We spend time with family and friends, walking the dog, doing stuff to the house (been here 32 years, and still haven't finished doing it up, but what's the hurry?).

But most of all, we enjoy retirement because we have each other. We both enjoyed our jobs a lot of the time, but both often felt that, while we got married so we could spend our life together, life (and especially work) conspired to keep us apart. We had to wait more than 40 years to be together as often as we wanted!


----------



## nicholsong

As DAB said above apart from the Tax and NI there is the saving on all the expenses of going to work: commuting and second cars but he could have mentioned a few more like buying suits, cleaning them,

AND paying share of colleagues Birthday presents and the cost of drinks in the pub after work as opposed to drinking at home. Against myself; I used to commute from Bath to the City of London and got into a bit of a drinking club n the buffet car on the way home - now that was expensive  :lol: 

Returning to the more serious aspect of this topic.

Obviously most of us like to do quite a lot of travelling, which is why we have MHs. While a MH can be expensive if only used for 4 weeks a year, for those of us retired and spending 10-52 weeks a year, I wonder how many could do that on their current budgets if they were staying in accomodation, even low-budget. 

I am leaving out of the equation the flexibility and freedom of a MH and just concentrating on the finances'

Maybe having and liking MH travel is a big factor in deciding about the budget on which one can retire and travel. 

We are lucky as we can do MH and some fly/villa/car holidays, but that is because I am 'spongeing' off Basia, because we have the family house here to live in and my London one is rented out    

Geoff


----------



## aldra

I'm sure retirement has its benifits

It also has its drawbacks

I no longer need to drag myself out of bed

Although I do I'm babbysitting a pup 8O 

But I no longer need to engage my brain, motivate my team to work with the sick and dying, make a difference

If you can't make a difference in this world

Why not?.

I don't think I'm making a difference now

So retirement has its drawbacks

Or maybe the drawbacks are just mine

Aldra


----------



## jiwawa

Absolutely, you're making a difference now Aldra - just ask Albert!


----------



## Landyman

JWW said:


> Absolutely, you're making a difference now Aldra - just ask Albert!


Aldra, as said, you are helping Albert, you are also helping your children and grandchildren and many newcomers on here with your thoughts and advice.
I'm sure you have done your bit to help many others over the years.
Unlike some others who only ever look out for number one throughout their sorry lives.
This world is made up of those who are 'takers' and those who are 'givers'.
I know which group I would rather be in and I think I might meet you there.

Richard.


----------



## wp1234

bigtree said:


> Hawcara said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about expenditure, is it more or less expensive to retire than to work?
> 
> 
> 
> Less expensive,we still run 2 cars,2 bikes and I have just bought a small boat to go fishing and scooting about.We were away for nearly 5 months last year in the van,life's great and planning this years trips.
Click to expand...

So what is the magic number , assuming your house is paid for, how much do you need per annum to retire?


----------



## bigtree

There will be a minimum and obviously no maximum if say you have won the lottery but we did the math and had enough after our mortgage matured.It was an endowment mortgage so had the usual red letters warning of a shortfall,so we had been overpaying.We have no loans on our rentals so that helps as well.One of my ex-work colleagues reckoned they could get by on £17k but everybody's lifestyle is different.


----------



## Camdoon

wp1234 said:


> bigtree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawcara said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about expenditure, is it more or less expensive to retire than to work?
> 
> 
> 
> Less expensive,we still run 2 cars,2 bikes and I have just bought a small boat to go fishing and scooting about.We were away for nearly 5 months last year in the van,life's great and planning this years trips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what is the magic number , assuming your house is paid for, how much do you need per annum to retire?
Click to expand...

Everyone's number is different due to different lifestyles and responsibilities.

Ours is set so that if either of us dies we have enough to be able to do more than just sit in a cold house along with some money to help our children mount the property ladder.

Savings, if needed, can be made by downgrading from Champagne to Prosecco.


----------



## StephandJohn

I haven't read all 9 pages but to answer the original question - a big YES. We went touring around Europe for 3 years but then came back bought a house and started 'normal' retirement.
We still travel but have joined the University of the 3rd Age www.u3a.org.uk and do many things with them: last week we tried out country dancing, went to a talk on archaeology on Dartmoor, joined a philosophy discussion on 'Can People Believe in Truths withoug evidence'. Tomorrow going on a canal walk with lunch in a pub at thend. All for £16 a year pluse £1.50 for each group.
Also - volunteer, work for charity. You'll get more out of it than the clients!
It can seemdaunting at firt but its great1


----------

